
America’s Lost Boys: Men who choose video games over work - jseliger
https://www.firstthings.com/blogs/firstthoughts/2016/08/americas-lost-boys
======
WheelsAtLarge
There's a train of thought that says the reason we don't see aliens from other
worlds is that they have all gone towards artificial inner worlds rather than
outer space. They in essence have fallen into a game never to come out rather
than explore space.

Seems that that explanation might have some merit given this article. We might
be heading in that direction.

